# 9mm GP100



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Are there moon clip compatible 9mm cylinders available for GP 100s? How well do they shoot?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I did try that and found nothing definitive. I figured that I might get a more solid answer here from someone who'd done it. Maybe my google-fu skills are lacking.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't know Ruger ever made one in 9mm. All I have ever seen is .357 Magnums. I know my Blackhawk Convertible will shoot 9mm in one cylinder, and .357 Magnum in the other, but it has a different cylinder for headspacing issues (and no moon clips needed).


----------



## Sgt.Awesome (Apr 23, 2015)

Ruger made a security six in 9mm. It's been years though.


----------

